# نكت على المشرفين



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

نكت على المشرفين


*مشرف كل ما مراته تفتح معاه موضوع يحذفه


*مشرف مراته جابت توأم سمي الأول ( مثبت ) و التاني ( منقووووووول )


*مشرف عمل فرحه في منتدي الفرفشة , و دخّل المعازيم برقم العضوية


*مشرف ابنه نجح في الامتحان راح مثبته


*مشرف رخم اتقدم لواحدة اهلها حطوه في قايمة التجاهل


*مشرف حب يجيب هدية لمراته كتبلها المنتدي بأسمها


*مشرف رخم كل ما يشوف عضو جديد ع المنتدي يقوم حذفه فجه عضو لقي الفانوس السحري دعكه طلعلو العفريت قاله شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه
قالله روح المنتدي اوقفلي المشرف دة
العفريت راح و مرجعش فالعضو دعك الفانوس تاني فالعفريت رد من جوة قاله عاوز ايه 
العضو قاله مجيتش ليه
العفريت قاله اتوقفت يا فالح


*مشرف اشتري عربية كتب عليها حصريا


*مشرف اتقبض عليه بتهمة التستر علي مواضيع منقوله


*مشرف حط رساله علي الأنسر ماشين : " انا مش موجود دلوقتي برجاء ترك الرد بعد قراءة الموضوع_و شكرا ع المرور


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

ايوه كده عاوزينك تديلهم كمان وكمان بس بجد نكت جامدة موت ربنا يباركك ويحرسك من غدر المشرفين وحذف الموضوعات


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

شكرا لمرورك الرائع يا يوحنا
بس تفتكر الموضع دة كش هيتحف
اقصد مواضيعى كلها يعنى هههههههههههه


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

حلوين كتير مشكورة ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

يا ميرى ماتخافيش احنا المفروض اننا فى منتدى ديمقراطى ماحدش يقدر يحذف مواضيعك لأنك بنت وطبعا المشرفات بتوعنا ربنا يخليهم يارب مش هيقبلوا بكدة لكن عارفة لو كنتى ولد كانوا نفس المشرفين دول هما اللى قاموا بثورة ومش بس حذفوا مواضيعك لكن كانوا شطبوا عضويتك 
ربنا يسترها معانا


----------



## girl of my lord (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

جاااااااااااااامدين جداااااااااااااااا:yahoo:
بس للاسف ماعنديش نكته عموما البركه فيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

*جمال اوووووووووووووووووووووى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## meery (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

ماشى ياميرى
بس حلوووووووووووووووووين
مشكورة ياستى
وهعديها المرة دى :t32:


----------



## Coptic Princess (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*حلوييييييين موووووووووووووووووت*

**مشرف رخم كل ما يشوف عضو جديد ع المنتدي يقوم حذفه فجه عضو لقي الفانوس السحري دعكه طلعلو العفريت قاله شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه
قالله روح المنتدي اوقفلي المشرف دة
العفريت راح و مرجعش فالعضو دعك الفانوس تاني فالعفريت رد من جوة قاله عاوز ايه 
العضو قاله مجيتش ليه
العفريت قاله اتوقفت يا فالح*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## meery (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



twety قال:


> ماشى ياميرى
> بس حلوووووووووووووووووين
> مشكورة ياستى
> وهعديها المرة دى :t32:






المهم انهم عجبوكى 
وهجيبلك غيرهم متقلقيش هو انا ليا غير المشرفين
وشكراا لمرورك


----------



## meery (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: نكت على المشرفين*



Coptic Princess قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *حلوييييييين موووووووووووووووووت*
> ...






شكرااااا لمرورك ويارب يكونوا عجبوك


----------



## samer12 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

          هههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتير ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## gift (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

:t33:


----------



## meery (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## وردة السلام (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

حلوين كتير مشكورة 
 بعاءدو


----------



## meery (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

شكرا لمرورك يا وردتنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

:t33::t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين يا مارى


----------



## meery (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## twety (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



> المهم انهم عجبوكى
> وهجيبلك غيرهم متقلقيش هو انا ليا غير المشرفين
> وشكراا لمرورك


 
وبعدين فيكى بقى
طب هاتى وهتشوفى هعملك فيكى ايه 

كده بالظبط :t32::t32:


----------



## meery (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



twety قال:


> وبعدين فيكى بقى
> طب هاتى وهتشوفى هعملك فيكى ايه
> 
> كده بالظبط :t32::t32:





يا مفترية 
شاهدين على تويتى عاوزة تعمل فيا اية
انا هعمل محضر وهاخد الصفحة دى معايا دليل
واكيد كل الاعضاء اللى بيحبوكى هيشهدوا معايا ولا اية يا جماعة التهديد بقى عينى عينك كدة؟؟؟؟


----------



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

ولا يهمنى :t33:


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

ههههههههههههههههههه
*مشرف اتقبض عليه بتهمة التستر علي مواضيع منقوله
حلوة قوي دي​


----------



## meery (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



twety قال:


> ولا يهمنى :t33:





شوفتوا عشان سكتنا افترت ازاى تويتى عليا
ورونى هتعملوا فيها اية بقى دى لازم تتخطف
ماشى يا تويتى


----------



## meery (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



†السريانيه† قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> *مشرف اتقبض عليه بتهمة التستر علي مواضيع منقوله
> حلوة قوي دي​





شكرا لمرورك ياقمر


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



> شوفتوا عشان سكتنا افترت ازاى تويتى عليا
> ورونى هتعملوا فيها اية بقى دى لازم تتخطف
> ماشى يا تويتى


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمنى
محدش يقدر يابنتى:t33:


----------



## meery (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

وبعدين معاكى !!!!!!؟؟؟؟.. بس ليكى حق ما كل الاعضاء اختفوا 
انتوا فيييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*



> وبعدين معاكى !!!!!!؟؟؟؟.. بس ليكى حق ما كل الاعضاء اختفوا
> انتوا فيييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
يلا بقى اعملى زيهم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meery (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

لأ انا نفسى طويل
بس انا حسا انك انتى اللى خطفتيهم .. اختفائهم كلهم مش طبيعى


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

ههههههههههههههههه
محدش قدر يصمد :t33:

اصل ممنوع العب مع الاسد :yahoo:


----------



## meery (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على المشرفين*

مفيش فايدة معايا

:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
هي العضوه دي متفصلتش لحد دلوقتي ليه هههههههههه
*​


----------

